# Virginia Residential Code - R5 Use Group



## tbz (Dec 22, 2019)

Morning all,

Looking for a directional question on which code applies.  

A single family home with an attached garage, it is under 3 stories, the permit notes R5 Use Group / VB, this would fall under the adopted IRC, not the IBC yes or no in your opinion?


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2019)

tbz said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Looking for a directional question on which code applies.
> 
> A single family home with an attached garage, it is under 3 stories, the permit notes R5 Use Group / VB, this would fall under the adopted IRC, not the IBC yes or no in your opinion?




Can you post a link to the Great State of Virginia IBC/irc


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2019)

So what will the building be used for?


----------



## tbz (Dec 22, 2019)

It's a single family home with an attached garage, my question is directed at how in Virginia do you get to using the IRC, though the USBC (2012).  

I went to the Virginia DHCD website which just lists a single "Virginia Construction Code" by year, reviewing that document under Section 101.2, note 2, it directs you to Section 310. and under 310.7 & 310.8 it directs Use Group R-5 to use the IRC and then under 310.11 it goes through the amendments.  

Thus I am looking to verify that an R-5 Use Group is the trigger on a permit that send you to the IRC though 310.7 under the Virginia Construction Code.


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2019)

*
Looks like you have it right 


310.7 Residential Group R-5* Residential occupancies in detached single-family and two-family dwellings, townhouses and accessory structures within the scope of the IRC.

*310.8 Group R-5*

The _construction_ of Group R-5 structures shall comply with the IRC. The amendments to the IRC set out in Section 310.11 shall be made to the IRC for its use as part of this code. In addition, all references to the IRC in the IBC shall be considered to be references to this section.

*310.8.1 Additional requirements*

Methods of _construction_, materials, systems, equipment or components for Group R-5 structures not addressed by prescriptive or performance provisions of the IRC shall comply with applicable IBC requirements.



https://up.codes/viewer/virginia/ibc-2015/chapter/3/use-and-occupancy-classification#new_310.7


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 23, 2019)

R-5 falls under the IRC.  See R101.2.

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/VRC2015P2/chapter-1-administration#VRC2015P2_Pt01_Ch01_Sec101


----------

